# Picotope lighting



## Milhouse (Apr 21, 2007)

Just got a picotope and I was planning on putting some plants in it. I know that the light it comes with isn't good for much. So I'm wondering what people are doing for lighting? I want something that looks good because this light is going on my desk at work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

I use the 27w desklamp below found at Home Depot.










If I could do it all over again, I'd get Yoshi's lamp: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...shis-8l-frameless-cube.html?highlight=jealous


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

Coralife Mini would work well.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry to hijack your thread Milhouse but, since you have the Picotope, can you tell me if the bulb is a standard length that could be replaced with a regular freshwater bulb? I couldn't find the specs for the actual bulb anywhere, other than 9W. I'm thinking of buying the Picotope myself but would rather not spend another $30 on a separate lamp.


----------



## Milhouse (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, the problem with the coralife mini is that I would have to find a way to "mount" it. It's 9 inches long and the tank is longer than that if I remember correctly. I really like the clip on it comes with, just wish I could get more watts out of it. Has anyone tried the Rio LED's? They have "white" LED's. Don't know how much light it really puts out.

I like the desk lamp idea....and I actually like yours more and I'll tell you why....desk space. The other one just seems like it takes up too much space. I have a pretty big desk, but at the same time I went with this tank because it wouldn't be too intrusive.


----------



## Milhouse (Apr 21, 2007)

Digsy said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread Milhouse but, since you have the Picotope, can you tell me if the bulb is a standard length that could be replaced with a regular freshwater bulb? I couldn't find the specs for the actual bulb anywhere, other than 9W. I'm thinking of buying the Picotope myself but would rather not spend another $30 on a separate lamp.


You can use the same bulbs that come with the coralife mini. I checked them out at a LFS. It's got two pins and a square piece of plastic in the middle. I also got my pico for $37. Pretty good deal if you ask me. I've seen cheap crappy plastic tanks that sell for that much.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks Milhouse, that's what I was hoping. I'm looking at that $37 deal too and would rather do low tech anyhow so, I think I'll give the Coralife mini lamp a try.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Coralife really need a way to mount the Coralife mini. Adjustable mounts like I have seen in Japan. Very similar lighting that has this adjustable mount that lengthens or shortens to however much you need. Japan has a lot of amazing stuff I wonder why they don't sell here!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

This might work...
http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4

I have one of these lighting my refugium in my reef tank, and it does a stand up job. Been in use for over 2 years now with no problems.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

I have the same tank and use the 27w desk lamp from Home Depot.


----------



## Milhouse (Apr 21, 2007)

OK, so I bought two lamps. I got the one Solstice has and the one Yoshi has. I ended up sticking with the one Yoshi had. My logic was it would probably be easier to get bulbs for it. Dunno how true that is, lol, since I'm having problems finding them online. So what bulb are you using in your lamp? Right now I'm using the one that it came with. I'm trying to make sure that I can find others for it. So far I haven't found any that would be FW appropriate(I did find replacement bulbs on lights of americas site, but they don't list the temp).


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Milhouse, I am using the bulb that originally came with the fixture as well... if I'm not mistaken, it's a "full spectrum" 6,400K 18W bulb. Replacement bulbs for this can also be found at Home Depot for about $9; you don't necessarily have to go online to find them.

If you prefer to order online, here are a few websites that carry 18W Daylight bulbs:
http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=49 (12000K)
http://www.amazon.com/Watt-Compact-...7-2333403?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1177353103&sr=8-3 (4100K)
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=PC1187 (Combo 6700K/10000K)
http://www.nanotuners.com/product_i...d=180&osCsid=a6f0c0261f55683dea258fcb7a401eb7 (10000K)
http://www.nanotuners.com/product_i...d=226&osCsid=a6f0c0261f55683dea258fcb7a401eb7 (10000K)

Hope this helps


----------



## Milhouse (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I don't need to order online, I just know it's usually cheaper  I was also looking for a 6700k bulb, since I think that's probably best for the plants. Me personally, I would prefer the combo 10k/6700k since it wouldn't be as yellow. Don't know what the plants would think though(or even totally 10k). It's amazes me that I haven't been able to find just a 6700k bulb for it though.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Milhouse said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don't need to order online, I just know it's usually cheaper  I was also looking for a 6700k bulb, since I think that's probably best for the plants. Me personally, I would prefer the combo 10k/6700k since it wouldn't be as yellow. Don't know what the plants would think though(or even totally 10k). It's amazes me that I haven't been able to find just a 6700k bulb for it though.


Yea, I personally prefer the 10000K/6700K Combo bulb as well. 
The Home Depot 18W Replacement bulb is the closest thing you can get to the 6400K/6700K range. Good luck roud:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Aquatic eco has some cool clip on mini lights for 16$


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

error post


----------

